# Which is better?



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Alright guys need some help, this might of been already posted.
Whats better a custom tune or a hand held tuner? Which one do you get more out of.
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

$$$ not being an object... a custom tune. No 2 cars are alike, and hence a custom tune will ensure a safe, well performing vehicle.

Handheld tuners are great if you're not planning on making serious power, or are aggressive on your tune. The fact that they're about $300-$400 doesn't hurt either. 

Custom Tunes can go from $400-$1,000 depending on the setup and tune required.

Also, custom tunes will always net more HP with a competent tuner. It won't be double or some astronomical amount, but 15-35 hp differences aren't unusual.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

exwrx said:


> $$$ not being an object... a custom tune. No 2 cars are alike, and hence a custom tune will ensure a safe, well performing vehicle.
> 
> Handheld tuners are great if you're not planning on making serious power, or are aggressive on your tune. The fact that they're about $300-$400 doesn't hurt either.
> 
> ...


:agree Also - if you get into heavy stuff like cams, heads, turbos, SC's and the like a custom tune is always the best approach for performane and engine longevity...


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah im thinking about getting a cam installed. Money is no problem and yes im looking for more hp. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well i just went to the shop to see how much for getting it installed. (Cam, Pushrods, and Spring Kit.) Total $650, is that a good price really dont know about this and im really looking in to getting a custom tune better.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

So guys is it a good price $650 for the cam, pushrods, and spring kit installed. Thanks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It sounds too cheap, unless he's going to reuse your old lifters or something. All the roller cam kits I've been looking at are more then that for just the cam and lifters, some are twice that price.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah he is reusing the same old lifters. This price is just to get it installed. Parts not included.

I called texas speed and they said i wouldnt need the lifters that i could use the same ones is that correct.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

So guys is this a good price? Do i need to buy some new lifters also? Thanks.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You don't need lifters, your good with the stock ones. I don't know the going rate to have things installed, because I do my own work. Does this price include a tune? If not it might be about right for install and tune around $1100ish.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

No, tune is not included. So i guess around 1100 will be right.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Can this be done a custom tune using superchips hand held would i get good results on it and is it better than going to a local speed shop and have there software installed like hp tuners? Im kind of:confused


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

alsgto04 said:


> Can this be done a custom tune using superchips hand held would i get good results on it and is it better than going to a local speed shop and have there software installed like hp tuners? Im kind of:confused



Well, I have a DiabloSport Predator, and am highly satisfied with it. Although, I have been working with one of their CMR certified tuners to assist me in tuning my car. My car is stock except for the exhaust. The CMR tuners use software that is similar to HP tuners, and can do the same stuff. The good thing about a handheld is that you can return it to stock in a matter of minutes if you have to take it in to the dealer for service. After you get the car back, you can load your custom tune right back in. Plus you can diagnose DTCs with it also, should you have one crop up.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah but can you get this hand held tune and do a custom tune (like the one they charge $500) at the same time to get better results. I dont know how to put this but example you go to speed inc shop and get there custom tune for $500 but now you want to use your software super chips do you see more results than just getting a regular custom tune with no hand held. I hope yous guys understand what im trying to say.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok i think i could put it in better words its like if i buy a super chips and take it in to super chip tuner and have them do it while there doing a custom tune will i see more results than just getting a regular dyno custom tune. I hope this makes more sense.


----------



## Breze84 (Oct 16, 2008)

You can get a dyno tune with a diablo tuner say, which is good for the simple reason that if needed you can convert the custom tune back to stock so fourth, unlike a regular dyno tune were once its tuned its tuned and you have to bring it back to the tuner to make adjustment ect.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah i have been thinking about it alot and i am going off better with a hand held tuner cause it is true what if i need to change it back to stock or anything else.
I see your from the city by where are you?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Can a handheld record and store a currant tune??
That way you could get a dyno tune, store it with the handheld, and use the handheld to go back to stock for any service work, then reflash to the dyno tune when done.


----------



## Breze84 (Oct 16, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Yeah i have been thinking about it alot and i am going off better with a hand held tuner cause it is true what if i need to change it back to stock or anything else.
> I see your from the city by where are you?


Right By Milwaukee and Devon


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats kool im close to the Indiana border. Hey im starting a gto club you think you might be intersted.


----------



## Breze84 (Oct 16, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Thats kool im close to the Indiana border. Hey im starting a gto club you think you might be intersted.


ya im down let me know


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Can a handheld record and store a currant tune??
> That way you could get a dyno tune, store it with the handheld, and use the handheld to go back to stock for any service work, then reflash to the dyno tune when done.


Somebody should def answer this question! I need tuning answers!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

IMHO a tuning suite like either HPT or EFIlive with a wideband O2 controller/sensor is the best way to go. the "professional" tunes i've read with my scanner haven't impressed me as being good values. they adjust WOT fueling for peak power usually by fudging the PE table instead of the VE table like they should, barely touch the rest of the tune and not doing part throttle at all. there is also no way that you can get a complete tune in a couple of hours. if you figure in the original tune, your time and travel and the fact you only get a partial tune it is barely worth it. if you factor in retunes after you change things on the car you'd have been better off with owning your own. i have friends that ended up spending a lot more than i did and got inferior tunes for their trouble. 
logging at the strip to analyze your performance and being able to tweak and diagnose is a real added benefit. if you're going to stay mostly stock then get a handheld. i started out by purchasing HPT and a LC-1 and learned the basics by myself in a short period of time. it wasn't rocket science and you'll find people to help you online on the forums.


----------

